# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  (( الاخبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار العالمية )) ...

## مناوي

*تأجيل المؤتمر الصحفي لمباراة مصر والبرازيل 
 
مباراة مصر والبرازيل في كأس القارات 2009



تسبب تأخر وصول الشيخ حمد أل ثان رئيس الإتحاد القطري للقاهرة ، في تأجيل المؤتمر الصحفي الخاص بإعلان التفاصيل الخاصة بالمباراة الودية بين مصر والبرازيل والذي كان مقرراً له غداً الثلاثاء إلى يوم الخميس القادم .

ويلتقي المنتخب المصري مع البرازيل في 14 نوفمبر القادم بالدوحة ، في أولى مباريات المنتخب المصري تحت قيادة مديره الفني الجديد الأمريكي بوب برادلى .
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*منتخب الشباب الاردني يستهل تصفيات كأس اسيا بمواجهة الكويت 
 

يفتتح منتخب الشباب الأردني مشواره ضمن لقاءات المجموعة الثانية لتصفيات كأس آسيا بكرة القدم غدا الثلاثاء بمواجهة الكويت باحثا عن بداية طيبة تتكلل بتحقيق فوز يعزز من حظوظه في التأهل.

وتضم المجموعة الثانية إلى جانب الأردن والكويت، طاجكستان والبحرين وقطر وبوتان حيث يتأهل الأول والثاني من المجموعة إلى نهائيات كأس اسيا.

ويتطلع المنتخب الأردني الى تكرار انجازه في بلوغ نهائيات آسيا خاصة وأنه خضع لمرحلة اعداد طويلة ومثالية تخللها اقامة عدة معسكرات ومشاركات كان اخرها ظفره بلقب البطولة المدرسية التي أقيمت في مدينة الطائف السعودية.

وأعرب المدير الفني للمنتخب الأردني جمال أبو عابد عن رضاه لما وصل إليه المنتخب في فترة الاعداد التي خضع لها ، لافتا الى أن المؤشرات تبدو ايجابية للغاية في ظل جاهزية اللاعبين الفنية والبدنية، حتى أصبحوا مستعدون لخطف إحدى بطاقتي التأهل للنهائيات حفاظا على المكتسبات التي تحققتها الكرة الأردنية على الصعيد الدولي هذا العام .

ويخوض المنتخب الأردني اليوم تدريبا رئيسيا على ملعب المباراة، حيث يسعى أبو عابد من خلاله الى تطبيق بعض الجمل التكتيكية والوقوف على جاهزية اللاعبين والاطلاع على مدى استيعابهم لتطبيق المطلوب منهم في مباراة الغد أمام الكويت.

ويلتقي المنتخب الأردني في ثاني لقاءاته نظيره القطري صاحب الأرض يوم الخميس المقبل على ملعب نادي قطر، فيما يخوض لقاءه الثالث أمام بوتان يوم (30) اكتوبر المقبل، ويلتقي طاجكستان يوم الأول من نوفمبر القادم ويختتم لقاءاته بمواجهة المنتخب البحريني يوم الرابع من ذات الشهر.

الجدير بالذكر أن بعثة المنتخب الأردني وصلت العاصمة القطرية الدوحة قبل خمسة أيام من انطلاق التصفيات الاسيوية حيث خضع المنتخب لمعسكر تدريبي.

وتضم البعثة د.فايز أبو عريضة رئيسا للوفد، وأحمد قطيشات مدير الدائرة الفنية والمنتخبات في الاتحاد الأردني لكرة القدم، وماهر طعمة اداريا، وجمال أبو عباد مديرا فنيا ، وماهر أبو هنطش مدربا، وأمجد الطاهر مساعدا للمدرب، ود.عادل الصيرفي طبيبا، وياسر خير الله معالجا،فضلا عن 23 لاعبا هم : نور بني عطية ، عمرخليل، 


*

----------


## مناوي

*سقوط المانيو التاريخي في ديربي مانشتر ابرز ظواهر الجولة التاسعة للدوري الانجليزي 
 
أسدل الستار أمس (الأحد) علي مباريات الجولة التاسعة من منافسات الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم بخمس مواجهات انتهت جميعها بفوز أحد طرفيها, حيث فاز أرسنال داخل قواعده علي ستوك سيتي (3- 1) وبنفس النتيجة عاد إيفرتون من ملعب مضيفه فولهام وهو ما كرره توتنهام الذي عاد من ملعب أيود بارك بفوز هام بهدفين لهدف علي حساب بلاكبيرن روفرز.


أما أبرز نتائج هذا اليوم فكانت سقوط تشيلسي و مانشستر يونايتد حاملي لقب أخر نسختين, بعد خسارة "البلوز" أمام الصاعد كوينز بارك بهدف و هزيمة "الشياطين الحمر" الساحقة علي أرضهم و بين أنصارهم بسداسية مقابل هدف أمام الجار مانشستر سيتي.


كانت هذه الجولة قد افتتحت أول أمس (السبت) بخمس مواجهات أيضاً شهدت ثلاثة انتصارات منها اثنتين خارج القواعد لويست بروميتش علي أستون فيلا بهدفين لهدف و سندرلاند علي بولتون بهدفين دون رد , وثالث حققه نيوكاسيل داخل قواعده علي ويجان بهدف لصفر, فيما تعادل وولفرهامبتون مع ضيفه الصاعد سوانزي بهدفين لمثلهما وهو ما تكرر من نوريتش الصاعد أيضاً الذي عاد من الأنفيلد رود بتعادل بطعم الفوز أما العملاق ليفربول.


هذه الجولة شهدت العديد من الأرقام و المفارقات و الظواهر التي تابعها موقع كووورة و يعرضها لزواره علي النحو التالي:


* تعادلين فقط خلال هذه الجولة و8 انتصارات منها 5 خارج القواعد لتوتنهام علي بلاكبيرن بهدفين لهدف و ويست بروميتش علي أستون فيلا بنفس النتيجة و أيفرتون علي فولهام بثلاثية مقابل هدف و سندرلاند علي بولتون بهدفين دون رد بالإضافة إلي أخر ساحق لمانشستر سيتي علي مانشستر يونايتد بستة أهداف مقابل هدف. 


* 31 هدفاً اهتزت بها الشباك خلال تلك الجولة بمعدل وصل إلي (3.1) هدف في اللقاء الواحد, الرقم الذي سبق تسجيله في الجولة الثالثة, يقل بهدف وحيد عما تحقق في الجولة السابقة.


* تفوق واضح للأشواط الثانية علي الأولي, إذ شهدت الأنصاف الأولي من المواجهات العشر تسجيل 12 هدف فقط مقابل 19 في الثانية, كانت الجولة الثامنة قد شهدت تقارب بين الشوطين, إذ سُجل 15 هدف في أشواط اللاعبين و 17 في أشواط المدربين.


* لم تقتصر خسارة مانشستر يونايتد الساحقة علي السداسية المذلة بل خسر معها نجم الفريق واين روني انفراده بصدارة الهدافين بعد أن تساوي معه نجم "الستيزن" الأرجنتيني سيرجيو أجويرو في رصيد 9 أهداف,واقترب منه البوسني أدين دزيكو الذي رفع غلته لثمانية أهداف في المركز الثاني علي لائحة الهدافين.


* بذكر نجوم مانشستر سيتي الذين أبدعوا في دربي المدينة الساخن لابد من التوقف عند عملاق الهجوم ماريو بالوتيللي الذي افتتح أهداف فريقه بثنائية وواصل نجاحه الساحق في زيارة الشباك للجولة الرابعة علي التوالي رافعاً غلته 5 أهداف, مع الإيطالي الأسمر يبرز اسم النجم الهولندي رفاييل فان دير فارت الذي سجل ثنائية فريقه توتنهام في شباك بول روبنسون حارس مرمي بلاكبيرن ورفع رصيده من الأهداف للرقم 5 أيضاً بعد أن نجح في التسجيل في مرمي ويجان و أرسنال و نيوكاسيل في الجولات الثلاث السابقة.


* بالحديث عن النجوم الهولنديين لابد أن نمنح النجم روبين فان بيرسي حقه بعد أن أضاف ثنائيته الثانية علي التوالي في شباك إيفرتون و رفع رصيده للرقم 7 محتلاً المركز الثالث في قائمة الهدافين.


* توقف ماكينة الأهداف السنغالية ديمبا با عن زيارة الشباك مع فريقه العريق نيوكاسيل لم توقف تألق أبناء قارة المواهب السمراء علي صعيد تسجيل الأهداف, بعد أن اقتحم النجم البنيني ستيفن سيسينيون قائمة الهدافين بهدف أول لفريقه سندرلاند في مرمي مضيفه بولتون وعاود النجم الإيفواري جرفينهو هواية في زيارة الشباك بعد أن افتتح ثلاثية أرسنال في مرمي إيفرتون و نجح في تسجيل هدفه الشخصي الثاني في أول موسم له مع "الجانرز" بعد أن سبق له تسجيل هدفه الأول في مرمي بلاكبيرن في الجولة الخامسة.


* مع الأهداف التي تمثل المتعة الحقيقية لكرة القدم نتواصل, حيث سجل النجوم الإنجليز 6 أهداف فقط (19.3 %) وهي ثاني أسوأ نسبة تسجيل لهم في المسابقة بعد الأسبوع السادس الذي شهد تسجيلهم لخمسة أهداف من 27 هدف اهتزت بها الشباك بنسبة( 18.5 %), أما النجوم الأجانب فقد تمكنوا من إحراز 25 هدفاً خلال تلك الجولة عن طريق 21 لاعب من 16 جنسية, تصدرهم نجوم هولندا بخمسة أهداف منها ثنائيتين لفان بيرسي و فان دير فارت لاعبا أرسنال و توتنهام و هدف لرويستون درينثي مهاجم إيفرتون الأسمر الذي افتتح به ثلاثية فريقه في شباك الأسترالي مارك شوارزر حارس فولهام.


* مارس المهاجمين مهامهم في تسجيل الأهداف علي الوجه الأكمل, بعد أن زاروا الشباك في 22 مناسبة مقابل 8 مرات لنجوم الوسط فيما سجل المدافعون هدف وحيد جاء عن طريق السويدي يوناس أولسن لاعب ويست بروميتش في شباك الأيرلندي شاي جيفن حارس مرمي استون فيلا.













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع مناوي على الابداعات
*

----------


## مناوي

* 
نادي أتلتيكو مدريد يملك جماهيرية كبيرة في الدوري الإسباني 


أكدت ماريا مسئولة الإدارة الاقتصادية في ناد أتلتيكو مدريد الأسباني أن الفريق العريق وافق علي اللعب مع الزمالك المصري بمناسبة مرور 100 عام علي تأسيسه.

كانت الأنباء الواردة من القاهرة قد تحدثت عن توصل مسئولي النادي العريق بكرة القدم المصرية لاتفاق مع مسئولي القطب الثاني للعاصمة مدريد لمواجهته في العاشر من شهر نوفمبر المقبل في لقاء احتفالي يشهده ملعب القاهرة الدولي.
ماريا واصلت تصريحاتها الحصريه (لموقع كووورة) في هذا السياق وأضافت" سنسافر إلي القاهرة لمواجهة الزمالك في رحلة قد تستغرق يومين للعب اللقاء و زيارة الأماكن السياحية في مصر إذا توافر الوقت, أنهينا كل الإجراءات حيال هذا الأمر وسعداء بالمشاركة في هذا الحدث".

وعن طريقة سير المفاوضات قبل التوصل لاتفاق حول هذا اللقاء ، أوضحت ماريا "كل الأمور انتهت في وقت قصير, هم عرضوا علينا اللعب في القاهرة و نحن رحبنا بالعرض لوجود مساحة في جدول ارتباطات الفريق كانت تسمح بذلك".
بهذا الاتفاق يكون أتلتيكو مدريد الذي تأسس عام 1903 و أحرز لقب الدوري في تسع مناسبات و يحتل المركز التاسع في ترتيب جدول "الليجا" هذا العام , ثالث فريق أسباني يزور القاهرة في الألفية الجديدة لمواجهة أحد الأندية المصرية, بعد أن سبق لريال مدريد أن واجهه الأهلي غريم الزمالك أبان احتفاله باختياره كنادٍ للقرن في القارة الإفريقية في الرابع من أغسطس عام 2001 في اللقاء الذي فاز به العملاق الأحمر بهدف دون رد ، وهو ما تكرر من القطب الثاني للكرة الأسبانية برشلونة الذي لعب ضد الأهلي أيضاً في الرابع و العشرين من شهر إبريل عام 2007 بمناسبة مرور 100 سنة علي تأسيسه و هو اللقاء الذي أنهاه العملاق الكتالوني برباعية دون مقابل.



*

----------


## مناوي

* 
وقع المهاجم المكسيكي خابيير هيرنانديز "تشيتشاريتو" اليوم على عقد جديد من خمس سنوات مع مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي حتى نهاية موسم 2015-2016، وفقا لما اعلنه النادي اليوم.
وجاء التوقيع على العقد لينهي الشائعات التي كانت تربط إسم المهاجم المكسيكي بريال مدريد الإسباني.

وقال تشيتشاريتو عقب التوقيع "بالنسبة لي اللعب في مانشستر كان حلم تحول إلى حقيقة، لم أكن أتوقع أبدا أن يكون عامي الأول في النادي جيدا بهذه الصورة، وأنا سعيد بالتوقيع".

ومن ناحيته قارن المدير الفني للشياطين الحمر، أليكس فيرجسون الأثر الذي تركه اللاعب في مانشستر يونايتد بما أحدثه سابقا النرويجي أولي سولسكاير حينما كان يلعب في صفوف المان يونايتد.
وأشاد فيرجسون بجدية اللاعب في التدريبات والعلاقة الممتازة التي تجمعه مع بقية لاعبي الفريق وأضاف "موهبته في خلق المساحات وقدرته على حسم المباريات تعني أنه هداف بالفطرة".
وأحرز تشيتشاريتو منذ انتقاله إلى مانشستر يونايتد في يوليو/تموز 2010 قادما من جوادالاخار المكسيكي 20 هدفا. .
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* 
تسبب الزحام المروري في تأخر قائد ريال مدريد الحارس إيكر كاسياس على مران الفريق حيث فرض عليه مدربه البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو غرامة مالية.



وتلقى كاسياس الأمر بروح الدعابة ونشر في صفحته الرسمية على (فيسبوك) صورة للزحام المروري الذي تعاني منه العاصمة بسبب الأمطار التي تسقط عيلها.



وكتب اللاعب تعليقا على الصورة يقول "الأسبوع بدأ بشكل سيئ، أهالي مدريد وغيرهم دخلوا في اختناقات مرورية، وأنا على وجه الخصوص تم فرض غرامة علي من قبل مورينيو لوصولي متأخرا للمران".
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* 
إسلام عوض نجم نادي إنبي المصري


رفض إسلام عوض نجم نادي إنبي المصري التجديد لناديه للإستمرار معه لفترة جديدة، وتحجج برغبته في استعاده مستواه المعهود والعودة للتشكيل الإساسي لفريقه. 

وكانت إدارة ناديه قد دخلت في مفاوضات معه لتمديد عقده الذي ينتهي بنهاية موسم 2012 ليقطع الطريق علي نادي الزمالك لخطفه. 

وتؤكد بعض المصادر القريبة من اللاعب بأنه اتفق مع إدارة الزمالك علي الانضمام للفريق الإبيض في ينايرالمقبل، ويحاول عوض الحصول علي موافقة ناديه لتحقيق حلم حياته بالتواجد داخل صفوف القلعة البيضاء.
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الرائع مناوي على الابداعات



سلمت يدااااااااااااااك يا كسلاوي من عيون الجلافييييط
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* 
فرانشيسكو جويدولين


يتربع اودينيزي بفخر على قمة دوري الدرجة الاولى الايطالي لكرة القدم قبل الجولة الجديدة للمنافسات هذا الاسبوع الا ان المدرب فرانشيسكو جويدولين يركز على تجنب الهبوط اكثر من الفوز باللقب.

وقلل جويدولين الذي لم يخسر فريقه عقب سبع مباريات وسيحل ضيفا على نابولي المتقلب بعد غد الاربعاء من فرص اودينيزي في الفوز باللقب عقب تغلب فريقه على ضيفه نوفارا 3-صفر امس الاحد وهو ما دفع الفريق الى قمة جدول المسابقة.

وقال جويدولين الذي يمتلك فريقه 15 نقطة ليصبح الفريق الوحيد الذي لم يخسر في دوري الدرجة الاولى الايطالي الى جانب يوفنتوس للصحفيين "لا يمكننا المنافسة على لقب دوري الدرجة الاولى الايطالي."

واضاف "لم يذكر اي مدرب اخر اسم اودينيزي باعتباره مرشحا محتملا للفوز باللقب وانا اثق في زملائي فهم يفهمون كرة القدم جيدا."

وتابع "في غرفة خلع الملابس هناك ملحوظة تعبر عما نهدف اليه وهو بلوغ النقطة 40 والتي نحتاجها لتجنب الهبوط لذا فاننا نبتعد بفارق 25 نقطة."

واستطرد مدرب اودينيزي قائلا "سنستمتع بالصدارة ليوم واحد الا انه لا يوجد سبب لشعورنا بفرحة عارمة."

وانهى اودينيزي الموسم الماضي في المركز الرابع الا ان اماله تضاءلت في تكرار نفس الانجاز بعد بيع اثنين من ابرز لاعبيه وهما الجناح اليكسيس سانشيز الى برشلونة الاسباني ولاعب الوسط جوكان اينلر الى نابولي في نهاية الموسم الماضي.

ومع ذلك فان اداء المهاجم انطونيو دي ناتالي كبير هدافي الموسم الماضي برصيد 28 هدفا والذي لا يزال يسجل لفريقه هذا الموسم دفع الفريق للظهور بصورة جيدة كما كان معتادا الموسم الماضي.

ويعطي نابولي الاولوية لدوري ابطال اوروبا وقدم عروضا متذبذبة في الدوري الايطالي حيث لم يسجل المهاجم ادينسون كافاني اي اهداف خارج ملعب فريقه.

وفاز الفريق على ميلانو وانترناسيونالي الا ان اخر مباراتين له شهدت خسارته على ارضه امام بارما وتعادله سلبيا مع كالياري.

وقال والتر ماتساري مدرب نابولي "يجب ان نكون اكثر تماسكا لاننا ارتكبنا الكثير من الاخطاء."

واضاف "اذا ما نظرت الى الفرق الاخرى التي تصارع على القمة ستجد انهم عندما يصنعون اربع فرص فانهم يسجلون من اثنتين على الاقل."

وسيدشن يوفنتوس صاحب المركز الثالث برصيد 13 نقطة بداية الجولة الجديدة غدا الثلاثاء عندما يستضيف فيورنتينا بعد ان تعادل في اربع من اصل اخر خمس مباريات له.

ويستضيف ميلانو حامل اللقب والذي جمع 11 نقطة عقب فوزه في اخر مباراتين فريق بارما بعد غد الاربعاء بينما سيحل انترناسيونالي ضيفا على اتلانتا.


*

----------


## musab aljak

*غرامة 1000 ريال على كل لاعب يتاخر دقيقة عن تدريب الشباب السعودى 
 **************************************

 فى محاولة لفرض الالتزام داخل صفوف الفريق، قرر البلجيكى ميشيل برودوم  المدير الفنى للشباب السعودى، فرض عقوبات قاسية على اللاعبين، حال تأخرهم  عن الموعد المحدد لإجراء التدريبات.

  ذكرت صحيفة "الاقتصادية" السعودية، أن برودوم وضع لائحة خاصة، تقضى بتغريم  اللاعبين ألف ريال عن كل دقيقة تأخير  ، بالإضافة إلى الاستبعاد من قائمة  الفريق الأساسية للمباراة التالية، على أن يتم مضاعفة العقوبة، حال  تكرارها.

 ويتصدر الشباب جدول ترتيب الدورى السعودى برصيد 16 نقطة، متفوقا بفارق الأهداف عن "الاتفاق" "الوصيف".

*

----------


## musab aljak

*فابريجاس وكانوتيه يتصالحان في مكالمة هاتفية 	... ولا عزاء للصحافة الصفراء 

 *******************************
 كشف المالي فريدريك كانوتيه والإسباني سيسك فابريجاس لاعبا إشبيلية  وبرشلونة على الترتيب أنهما تحدثا تليفونيا وتجاوزا الخلاف الذي نشب بينهما  في المباراة التي جمعت فريقهما (0-0) السبت.



 وكتب كانوتيه على حسابه بشبكة التدوين المصغر (تويتر): "لقد تحدثت مع سيسك  تليفونيا واتضحت الأمور ونحن بالغين ومدركين لخطأنا أمس. لقد انتهى  الأمر".



 من ناحيته كتب فابريجاس على حسابه: "لقد انتهيت  للتو من الحديث هاتفيا مع كانوتيه أمس واعتذرنا عما حدث منا. الآن نود أن  يتحدث الجميع عن كرة القدم فقط".



 وكان كانوتيه قد كتب في وقت سابق من اليوم على (تويتر): "أشعر بأسف لما بدر مني أمس ولكن فابريجاس استفزني وسبني وأن تعلمون ذلك".



 وذكرت وسائل الإعلام أن فابريجاس وجه سبابا عنصريا لكانوتيه وهو ما نفاه لاعب البرسا.



 ونفي اللاعب الإسباني هذا الأمر تماما، وقال أنه لم يوجه اي الفاظ عنصرية  لكانوتيه أو لأي لاعب آخر في إشبيلية، قائلا "عاصرت اشخاص من مختلف انحاء  العالم طوال حياتي ينتمون لجميع الاديان والمذاهب..لذا فإنني احترم الجميع  ولا يمكنني إهانة اي شخص لاختلاف الدين أو العرق".



  واضاف "لدي زميل يحمل الجنسية المالية ايضا في الفريق (سيدو كيتا) كما ان  رفيقتي العاطفية لبنانية الجنسية، وأضع وشما على جسدي مكتوب باللغة  العربية".




 وذكرت صحيفة (ماركا) في نسختها  الالكترونية اليوم أن فابريجاس وجه لكانوتيه سبابا دينيا حيث وصفه ب"المسلم  الحقير"، وقالت إن مصدرها بعض لاعبي فريق إشبيلية، ولكنها لم تذكر  أسمائهم.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*إكرامى: راضى جدا بالأداء وتعادل الأهلى فى مبارتين ليس نهاية المطاف

 ***************************************

 أبدى شريف إكرامى حارس فريق الأهلى رضاه التام عن الأداء الذى ظهر عليه فى  مباراة الجونة، التى أقيمت مساء أمس باستاد القاهرة، وانتهت بالتعادل  الإيجابى 1\1، ضمن مباريات الأسبوع الثالث من مسابقة الدورى العام.

 قال إكرامى، إن ظهوره بمستوى جيد فى المباريات ليس بالشىء الهام، بقدر ما  يظهر الفريق بهذا الأداء، من أجل تحقيق نتائج إيجابية، مشيرا إلى أن تعادل  الأهلى فى مباراتين متتاليتين بالمسابقة ليس نهاية المطاف، خاصة وأن مشوار  الدورى لازال طويلا.

 أضاف، أن جميع فرق الدورى دائما ما تلعب أمام  الأهلى بكل قوة، وتظهر بأداء وشكل مختلفين عما تظهر عليه فى مبارياتها  أمام الفرق الأخرى، واختتم إكرامى حديثه بمناشدة جماهير القلعة الحمراء  بتأجيل محاسبة الفريق إلى ما بعد نهاية مشوار الدورى.

*

----------


## مناوي

* 
محمد بركات نجم النادي الأهلي المصري


لأول مرة بعد غياب طويل، عاد الزئبقي محمد بركات نجم النادي الأهلي المصري للمشاركة في تدريبات فريقه الجماعية التي أقيمت صباح اليوم بملعب مختار التتش استعداداً لمواجهة الإتحاد السكندري في الأسبوع المقبل من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز المصري. 

وخاض بركات جميع فقرات التدريب بما فيها التقسيمة وظهر بمستوي مطمئن للغاية، ولكنه قد لايشارك في لقاء الاتحاد لحاجته لمزيد من التدريبات لاستعادة لياقته البدنية.
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*صراع ثلاثى على لقب البيتشيتشى فى الليغا

 *******************************
 تقاسم الارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي مهاجم برشلونة والبرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو  جناح ريال مدريد صدارة قائمة هدافي دوري الدرجة الأولى الاسباني لكرة  القدم برصيد عشرة اهداف لكل منهما بعد نهاية الجولة الثامنة من المسابقة  أمس الاحد.



 ويأتي الارجنتيني جونزالو هيجوين مهاجم ريال مدريد في المركز الثاني وله تسعة اهداف.



 ويحتل الكولومبي رادامل فالكاو مهاجم اتليتيكو مدريد المركز الثالث برصيد ستة اهداف بالتساوي مع روبرتو سولدادو لاعب بلنسية.



 وينفرد ليفانتي بالصدارة وله 20 نقطة متقدما بنقطة واحدة على ريال مدريد  صاحب المركز الثاني فيما يأتي برشلونة حامل اللقب في المركز الثالث برصيد  18 نقطة.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*فيرجسون:إنه اليوم الأسوأ في تاريخي... إنها النتيجة الأسوأ في تاريخي 

 ******************************
 المدير الفني لمانشستر يونايتد يؤكد أن نتيجة الفريق أمام الجار سيتي هي  الأسوأ له في تاريخه، ويقول أنه سيكون هنالك رد فعل على النتيجة.


  أعرب سير أليكس فيرجسون المدير الفني لفريق مانشستر يونايتد عن خيبة أمله  للهزيمة المهينة التي تعرض لها فريقه على أرضه ووسط جماهيره أمام مانشستر  سيتي 1-6 الأحد في المرحلة التاسعة من الدوري الإنكليزي الممتاز لكرة  القدم.

 وانفرد مانشستر سيتي بالصدارة برصيد 25 نقطة بفارق خمس  نقاط أمام مانشستر يونايتد صاحب المركز الثاني وست نقاط أمام تشيلسي صاحب  المركز الثالث.

 ويدين سيتي بالفضل في هذا الفوز للبوسني الدولي  ادين دزيكو والإيطالي الدولي ماريو بالوتيلي بعد أن سجل كل منهما هدفين  بينما أضاف الأسباني ديفيد سيلفا والأرجنتيني سيرخيو اغويرو الهدفين  الأخيرين.

 والفوز هو الأكبر لمانشستر سيتي على ملعب أولد ترافورد  منذ عام 1926، وكذلك هي المرة الأولى التي تتلقى فيها شباك مانشستر يونايتد  ستة أهداف على أرضه منذ 1930.

 وقال فيرجسون "إنه اليوم الأسوأ في تاريخي... إنها النتيجة الأسوأ في تاريخي، حتى خلال مسيرتي كلاعب لا أتذكر أنني خسرت 1-6".

 وأضاف "سيكون لنا رد فعل، لا شك في ذلك، إنها نتيجة مثالية لنا لكي نسترد  عافيتنا لأن هناك الكثير من الإحراج داخل غرفة خلع الملابس وهذا سيكون له  بالغ الأثر".

*

----------


## musab aljak

*فابريجاس على تويتر :  لم أسب الإسلام  ... وكل ما قيل عن ذلك كذب 

 ********************************************
 نفى الاسباني سيسك فابريغاس بكل قوة توجيهه لأي إساءات عنصرية للنجم  المالي فريدريك كانوتيه مبيناً أن هذا الكلام لا معنى له على الإطلاق  حيث  قال عبر حسابه على تويتر :" أنفي بشكل قاطع توجيه أي كلام عنصري بحق  كانوتيه أو أي لاعب آخر من إشبيلية ."

  أوضح سيسك فابريغاس بأنه لعب كل حياته مع أناس من مختلف الثقافات وجميع  الأديان حيث قال :" أتشارك غرفتي مع لاعب مالي آخر هو سيدو كيتا ولدي وشم  باللغة العربية ولدي صديقة عربية ..وأعتقد أنه ليس هناك علامات أكثر وضوحاً  من ذلك ."

 في النهاية قال سيك :" كل ما قيل هو كلام غير صحيح ولا معنى له والتركيز الآن ينصب على المباراة القادمة ."

*

----------


## musab aljak

*جماهير الأهلى الساخطة تقذف اللاعبين  بالزجاجات الفارغة

   *************************************
 قامت جماهير الأهلى الموجودة فى الدرجة الثانية باستاد القاهرة بتوجيه  السباب للاعبى فريقهم عقب انتهاء مباراته مع الجونة بالتعادل الإيجابى 1/1،  وقاموا بقذف الزجاجات على اللاعبين والجهاز الفنى أثناء خروجهم من الملعب.

 جاء ذلك الهجوم من الجماهير بعد الأداء السيئ الذى قدمه الأهلى أمام  الجونة، وواصل نزيفه للنقاط بعدما تعادل فى المباراة الماضية أمام بتروجيت.

*

----------


## مناوي

* 
فولفجانج نيرشباخ 


قال الاتحاد الالماني لكرة القدم إن مسؤولين من مكتب مكافحة التهرب الضريبي داهموا مقر الاتحاد في فرانكفورت اليوم الاثنين للتحقيق في مخالفات محتملة لبعض الحكام.

واضاف الاتحاد الالماني أن التحقيق لا يمت بصلة لآي أنشطة تابعة للاتحاد لكنه يركز على ايرادات وضرائب مدفوعة من قبل بعض الحكام.

وقال فولفجانج نيرشباخ الامين العام للاتحاد الالماني انه يساند هذا الاجراء.

واضاف في بيان "لا توجد أي مزاعم ضد الاتحاد الالماني لكرة القدم."

وتابع "سنساند رجال مكافحة التهرب الضريبي في مهمتهم بكل الوسائل الممكنة. الاقرارات الضريبية الخاصة بالحكام هي مسؤولية الحكام أنفسهم."

وقال الاتحاد الالماني ان رجال مكافحة التهرب الضريبي راجعوا بعض الوثائق الخاصة بالحكام.

واضاف الاتحاد "السبب في هذا الاجراء يعود طبقا لمسؤولي الضرائب الى ان بعض الحكام لم يدفعوا بشكل سليم الضرائب المفروضة على عائداتهم."
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*
كل  أهداف مباريات الامس  فى كل الدوريات 

 ________________________________
 ليتشى 3  :4   ميلان 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whsVf6a5R7s

 أهداف مباراة إنتر ميلان وكييفو 1-0 الدوري الإيطالي

http://videa.hu/videok/sport/int-1-0-chi-ovGCCh7lf191Ctou
 كوينز بارك  1  :0  تشيلسى 

http://videa.hu/videok/sport/qpr-1-0-chelsea-http-watchfooty.net-u9ld3hMucKMWvh0p#b
 أهداف مباراة آرسنال وستوك سيتي 3-1 الدوري الإنجليزي

http://videa.hu/videok/sport/arsenal-3-1-stoke-city-jhwPzFE0fkzdFRhd

 أهداف مباراة روما وباليرمو 1-0 الدوري الإيطالي

http://rutube.ru/tracks/4934098.html?v=4e240eecc6ad74872c2b611d3de7c9a6

 فياريال 0 :3 ليفانتى 

http://videa.hu/videok/sport/vil-0-3-lev-xCe67Mth5Ph8UNEN

 فالنسيا 1  :1  اتليتكو بيلباو 

http://videa.hu/videok/sport/valencia-0-1-athletic-muniain-ahrNq1mKOi806QUL
 بولونيا 0 :2  لاتسيو 

http://videa.hu/videok/sport/bol-0-2-laz-otb8za1MhupL7Z4fليل 3  :1  ليون 

http://videa.hu/videok/sport/lil-3-1-lyo-W0hhbXG4ttCTcjvh
 الاهلى 1  :1  الجونة 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n32wDD9VWxk

 بلاكبيرن 1  :2 توتنهام 

http://rutube.ru/tracks/4934609.html?v=2bb6ba3d151eb1e88ac6231ddb3a7073

 اتليتكو مدريد 1  : 1 مايوركا 

http://rutube.ru/tracks/4935079.html?v=5351d482614a294d96a2fbedeba70419

 اوساسونا 3  :0 سرقسطة

http://rutube.ru/tracks/4935021.html?v=e39060292738312216e7630627b81664


 مانشستر يونايتد 1 : 6 مانشستر سيتى 

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xlvrxo_mnu-1-vs-6-mnc_sport
*

----------


## مناوي

* 
انفرد فريق فاسكو دا جاما بصدارة الدوري البرازيلي الاول لكرة القدم بعد فوزه اليوم على باهيا بهدفين نظيفين، ليقتنص المركز الأول من كورينثيانز الذي سقط في فخ التعادل أمام كورينثيانز 1-1 ، وذلك في إطار الجولة الحادية والثلاثين من المسابقة.

وتصدر فاسكو جدول الدوري برصيد 57 نقطة بعد فوزه خارج الديار أمام باهيا، حيث لم ينهزم على هذه الأرض طوال 20 عاما.

وافتتح فيليبي التسجيل لفاسكو (ق22)، ورغم محاولات التعادل من قبل اصحاب الارض باقي المباراة إلا ان دييجو سوزا عاد ليحرز الهدف الثاني لفاسكو (ق91).

وتجمد رصيد باهيا عند 36 نقطة ليحتل المركز الرابع عشر في جدول الدوري، بعدما تعادل خلال آخر ثلاث لقاءات.

وفي بورتو أليجري، خسر كورينثيانز نقطتين ثمينتين بتعادله الإيجابي مع صاحب الأرض، إنترناسيونال 1-1.

وخسر كورينثيانز احد لاعبيه، أليساندرو، خلال الشوط الاول حين تلقى بطاقة حمراء (ق40)، ليستغل اصحاب الارض الفرصة ويتقدموا عبر اللاعب ني برأسية (66).

وطرد لاعب إنترناسيونال، اندريس دي أليساندرو (ق87) لنيله البطاقة الصفراء الثانية، ليسجل بعدها كورينثيانز بدقيقة هدف التعادل سجله اللاعب أليكس، والذي احتفل به وكأنه هدف انتصار.

وأصبح رصيد كورينثيانز 55 ليحتل المركز الثاني ليبتعد بفارق نقطتين عن فاسكو.

فيما رفع إنترناسيونال رصيده إلى 48 نقطة في المركز السابع.

وتعادل فلامنجو مع ضيفه القوي سانتوس بهدف لكل منهما، ليحافظ الاول على مركز الثالث برصيد 52 نقطة.

ورغم تقدم نجم سانتوس، نيمار، بهدف لفريقه (ق48)، إلا ان فلامنجو ادرك التعادل من خلال ديفيد (ق61).

ورفع سانتوس رصيده إلى 42 نقطة في المركز الثاني عشر.

واستضاف ساو باولو، السادس برصيد 49 نقطة، نظيره كوريتيبا في ملعب مورومبي، حيث تعادل كلاهما سلبيا.

وقدم ساو باولو شوط أول عقيم، وفي الشوط الثاني حاول التفوق وإحراز هدف، لكن حارس كوريتيبا، فانديرلي، تصدى بشكل رائع لجميع الفرص، ليرفع فريقه رصيده إلى 42 نقطة.

وتغلب أتلتيكو باراناينسي بهدف نظيف على ضيفه سيارا سجله اللاعب باولو، باير (ق33).

ورفع باراناينسي رصيده إلى 31 نقطة ليحتل المركز ال18 وليبقي على آماله قائمة لمغادرة مراكز الهبوط.

فيما تجمد رصيد سيارا عند 32 نقطة في المركز السادس عشر.

وأعلن سيارا عبر موقعه على الانترنت اقالة مدربه استيفام سواريز بعد 41 يوما فقط على توليه المسؤولية في أعقاب هزيمة الفريق بهدف دون رد في ضيافة اتليتيكو بارانينسي وهو ما تركه في منطقة الهبوط. 

واصبح سواريز المدرب رقم 32 الذي يفقد منصبه هذا العام في اندية الدرجة الاولى العشرين في البرازيل.

كما تغلب كروزيرو على أتلتيكو جويانيينسي 3-2 في لقاء مثير، ليحقق كروزيرو اول فوز له في عشر جولات، ليحتل المركز الخامس عشر برصيد 34 نقطة. بينما تجمد رصيد جويانيينسي عند 42 نقطة في المركز الحادي عشر.
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* 
وليد سليمان 


أكد إيهاب علي طبيب النادي الأهلي المصري أن مصير وليد سليمان لاعب الفريق سيتحدد بعد غد الإربعاء للمشاركة في لقاء الاتحاد السكندري من عدمه. 

وقال أن اللاعب سيخضع لتدريبات طبية في مران الأربعاء لتحديد مدي استجابته للعلاج، وكشف عن أن سليمان لن يحصل علي راحة من التدريبات مثل باقي زملاءه .. وأنه سيتدرب بمفرده غداً لزيادة الجرعة التدريبة علي أمل لحاقه بالمباراة. 

وكان سليمان قد غاب عن مباراة فريقه أمام الجونة لاصابته في شد بالعضلة الضامة. 

كما أكد طبيب الأهلي ان أبوتريكة سليم تماما ولايعاني من أي إصابات. وكان أبوتريكة قد قام بوضع كميات من الثلج علي قدمه..وهو ما أثار تخوف الجميع في مران الأهلي الصباحي.
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* 
قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب المصري الأول لكرة القدم بقيادة الأمريكي برادلي اعلان قائمة منتخب الفراعنة استعدادا لمواجهة البرازيل يوم 14 نوفمبر المقبل بالدوجة ، بعد الإسبوع الخامس من الدوري الممتاز. وذلك حسبما صرح به ضياء السيد المدرب المساعد لبرادلي ل"كووورة" . 

وأضاف ضياء " الجهاز الفني رأي ضرورة التأني في الاختيارات ومنح جميع اللاعبين أكبر فرصة لاثبات ذاتها قبل اعلان القائمة.. فأداء معظم اللاعبين في الاسابيع الماضية مبشر للغاية مما منح الجهاز الفني نوعا من التفاءل لتكوين فريق جديد ". 

وكشف ضياء السيد عن أن الامريكي برادلي سيحضر مباراة إنبي والداخلية والزمالك والطلائع اليوم في الدوري لمشاهده لاعبي هذه الفرق عن قرب قبل تحديد الاسماء المرشحة لخووض لقاء البرازيل. 


*

----------


## مناوي

*صدارة لخويا وظهور الريان وتنحي مبارك ابرز ظواهر الجولة الخامسة للدوري القطري 

عبد الله مبارك المدير الفني للأهلي الذي تنحى عن منصبه


رفضت الجولة الخامسة من دوري نجوم قطر ألا تخرج بنتائج ملموسة على أرض الواقع وظواهر يمكن الحديث عنها، بعدما أعلنت تلك الجولة عن أول ضحايا المدربين من الفرق الأثني عشرة وهو عبد الله مبارك المدير الفني للأهلي الذي تنحى عن منصبه بعدما ساءت نتائج فريقه على مدار الجولات الخمسة الأولى من البطولة.

وشهدت الجولة الخامسة وصول لخويا لقمة جدول الترتيب بصدارة مؤقتة في ظل غياب السد المتصدر من الجولة الماضية، عن هذه الجولة ، كما شهدت الجولة الخامسة ظهور الريان داخل دائرة المنافسة بعدما أصبح الفارق بينه وبين المتصدر نقطتين فقط وإنقض الفريق على المركز الثالث.

وانتزع لخويا قمة الجدول مستغلاً غياب الزعيم السداوي ونجح حامل اللقب في الخروج من دائرة التعادلات التي سيطرت عليه في الجولتين الماضيتين، واستعاد لخويا نغمة الإنتصارات من جديد بفوز مستحق على حساب الخور بهدفين نظيفين رفع رصيده إلى 11 نقطة، وأكد مجدداً أنه لن يتنازل عن لقبه الذي حصده في الموسم الماضي بسهولة.

وتراجع السد إضطرارياً للمركز الثاني بعدما تجمد رصيده عند 10 نقاط لعدم مشاركته في هذه الجولة بعدما تأجلت مباراته مع العربي لإرتباطه بلقاء سامسونج الكوري الجنوبي في إياب نصف نهائي دوري المحترفين الأسيوي.

وشهدت الجولة الخامسة تقدماً ملحوظاً لفريق الريان الذي قفز إلى المركز الثالث، واقتحم المربع الذهبي بفوز غال ومهم على حساب الوكرة، رفع به رصيده إلى 9 نقاط وواصل مدربه الأورجوياني أجويري مرحلة بناء جدار الثقة بينه وبين جماهير الفريق بعد الفوز الثاني على التوالي والذي أنعش أمال الجماهير الريانية العريضة في إمكانية تواجد فريقها بين الكبار هذا الموسم والمنافسة على الدرع ، وهي الأمال التي كادت أن تفقد بعد التعادلات الثلاثة الأولى للفريق بدوري الموسم الحالي.

وعلى عكس الريان الذي تقدم في هذه الجولة .. واصل فريق الخور تراجعه للجولة الثانية على التوالي وتلقى خسارة جديدة على يد لخويا بهدفين نظيفين وهي الهزيمة الثانية على التوالي عقب الخسارة السابقة من السد ليتوقف رصيد الفريق عند 7 نقاط احتل بهم المركز الرابع بعدما كان مشاركاً في صدارة الجدول في أول ثلاث جولات من البطولة.

وبعد جولتين من التألق ، تراجع بريق الوكرة من جديد بخسارة غير متوقعة من حيث السهولة التي تحققت بها على يد الريان بهدف نظيف تجمد على أثرها رصيد الفريق عند 6 نقاط إحتل بهم المركز الخامس في حين احتل العربي الترتيب السادس لعدم مشاركته في هذه الجولة لتأجيل مباراته مع السد.

وفي المركز السابع بقي الغرافة أقوى فرق الدوري القطري على مدار السنوات الأربعة الأخيرة بعدما واصل الفريق نتائجه المتواضعة هذا الموسم وحصد تعادلاً جديداً مع الخريطيات رفع به رصيده إلى 5 نقاط من 5 مباريات ليضع الغرافة نفسه في أسوأ ترتيب له في هذه الفترة من عمر الدوري على مدار السنوات العشرة الأخيرة.

وواصل الجيش سلسلة تعادلاته التي لم تتوقف على مدار الجولات الثلاثة الأخيرة بتعادل جديد مع أم صلال رفع رصيده إلى 6 نقاط احتل بهم المركز الثامن وإن كان ذلك الترتيب وتلك التعادلات لا تلبي طموحات الوافد الجديد على دوري نجوم قطر.

وخرج الملك القطراوي من دوامة الهزائم والخماسية الثقيلة التي تلقاها على يد الوكرة في الجولة الماضية بفوز كبير وغال جداً على حساب الأهلي 4-3 وهو الفوز الذي أطفأ نيران الغضب التي كانت على وشك الإندلاع في النادي القطراوي، فالفريق نجح في تحويل خسارته بثلاثة أهداف لفوز مستحق رفع رصيد الفريق إلى 6 نقاط احتل بهم الترتيب التاسع.

وخرج الخرطيات من هذه الجولة بأقل الخسائر بتعادل سلبي بطعم الفوز مع الغرافة وهو التعادل الذي لم يغير من الوضع المتردي للفريق بجدول الترتيب وبقي في المركز العاشر برصيد 4 نقاط ولكنه في نفس الوقت ربما يكون ذلك التعادل بداية لعودة الفريق لنتائجه المميزة التي حققها في الموسم الماضي.

وواصل أم صلال نتائجه الباهتة في دوري الموسم الحالي بتعادل باهت مع الجيش وهو التعادل الثالث للفريق هذا الموسم من 5 مباريات ليكتفي الفريق البرتقالي بنقطة واحدة رفعت رصيده إلى 3 نقاط احتل بهم المركز الحادي عشر وقبل الأخير وفشل في إستغلال ظروف منافسه في هذه المباراة بطرد أبرز لاعبيه وهو البرازيلي أدريانو.

وبقي المركز الأخير ماركة مسجلة بأسم الأهلي الذي يعد أغرب فرق الدوري القطري هذا الموسم ، ولما لا والفريق يقدم الشوط الأول من كل مباراة بشكل اكثر من رائع ويسجل هدفاً وهدفين وثلاثة أهداف، لكنه وبكل غرابة يفشل في الحفاظ على تلك الأهداف ويتلقى الخسارة تلو الأخرى وهو ماحدث في المباراة الأخيرة أمام قطر التي تقدم فيها بثلاثة أهداف لهدف وخسر في النهاية بأربعة اهداف وقبلها أمام الريان وتقدم بهدفين وخسر في النهاية بالثلاثة ، ليتوقف رصيد الفريق عند نقطة وحيدة قبع بها في الترتيب الأخير بالجدول.


أرقام من الجولة

** إنخفضت نسبة التهديف في الجولة الخامسة من الدوري التي شهدت 10أهداف في 5 مباريات بمعدل هدفين في كل مباراة وهي نسبة أقل من التي كانت عليها في الجولتين الماضيتين.
** تقاسم 4 لاعبين صدارة هدافي الدوري برصيد 4 أهداف لكل منهم وهم سيبستيان سوريا مهاجم فريق قطر والكونجولي ديوكو مهاجم الأهلي والمغربي سعيد بوطاهر لاعب الوكرة وأفونسو ألفيس مهاجم الريان.

** تصدر الوكرة الفرق الأكثر تسجيلاً للأهداف برصيد 10 أهداف في 5 مباريات ، في حين كان فريقا أم صلال والغرافة هما الأقل إحرازاً للأهداف ولم يسجلا سوى 3 أهداف فقط في 5 مباريات.

** لخويا ظل متربعاً على قمة أقوى خط دفاع بين فرق الدوري القطري ولم يدخل مرماه سوى هدف وحيد ، وتقاسم الأهلي وقطر لقب الأسوأ دفاعياً بعدما تلقى كل منهما 12 هدفاً في 5 مباريات.
** الخريطيات أكثر فرق الدوري القطري تحقيقاً للتعادلات برصيد 4 مرات في حين لم يحقق كل من قطر والوكرة أي تعادل على مدار الجولات الخمسة الأولى من البطولة.

**الأهلي أكثر فرق الدوري تعرضاً للخسارة وتلقى الفريق 4 هزائم من 5 مباريات وبالتالي كان من المنطقي أن يقبع في الترتيب الأخير.

**الخرطيات وأم صلال والأهلي هي الفرق التي لم تتذوق طعم الفوز حتى الأن وبعد مرور 5جولات من البطولة حتى انها احتلت المراكز الثلاثة الأخيرة بقائمة الجدول.

** 5 فرق تساوت في رصيدها النقطي برصيد 6 نقاط واحتلوا المراكز من الخامس إلى التاسع وهم الوكرة العربي والغرافة والجيش وقطر.


*

----------


## مناوي

*سيرخيو كاناليس 

كناليس بالمباراة الأخيرة ضد مايوركا 


يعاني سرخيو كناليس لاعب فالنسيا الإسباني من قطع جزئي في الرباط الصليبي للركبة اليمنى ومن المتوقع أن يخضغ لعملية جراحية، وفقا لما ذكرته تقارير صحفية اليوم.

وقالت صحيفة (أس) الرياضية الإسبانية أن رئيس الجهاز الطبي بنادي فالنسيا، خورخي كانديل، سيعرض في مؤتمر صحفي تفاصيل الاصابة اليوم. 

وذكرت الجريدة أن الاصابة ستبعد كناليس عن الملعب لمدة ستة شهور على الأقل إذا ما كانت الإصابة أخطر من المتوقع.

وسيخضع اللاعب لعدد من الفحوص للتأكد من مدى الإصابة والطريقة المثلى للتعامل معها.


*

----------


## musab aljak

*" تشيتشاريتو" يوقع لمانشستر يونايتد حتى 2016 	

 **********************************

 وقع المهاجم المكسيكي خابيير هيرنانديز "تشيتشاريتو" اليوم على عقد جديد  من خمس سنوات مع مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي حتى نهاية موسم 2015-2016، وفقا  لما اعلنه النادي اليوم.
 وجاء التوقيع على العقد لينهي الشائعات التي كانت تربط إسم المهاجم المكسيكي بريال مدريد الإسباني.

 وقال تشيتشاريتو عقب التوقيع "بالنسبة لي اللعب في مانشستر كان حلم تحول  إلى حقيقة، لم أكن أتوقع أبدا أن يكون عامي الأول في النادي جيدا بهذه  الصورة، وأنا سعيد بالتوقيع".


 وأحرز تشيتشاريتو منذ انتقاله إلى مانشستر يونايتد في يوليو/تموز 2010 قادما من جوادالاخار المكسيكي 20 هدفا. .

*

----------


## مناوي

*فابريغاس وكانوتيه يتصالحان في مكالمة هاتفية 
 
كشف المالي فريدريك كانوتيه والإسباني سيسك فابريجاس لاعبا إشبيلية وبرشلونة على الترتيب أنهما تحدثا تليفونيا وتجاوزا الخلاف الذي نشب بينهما في المباراة التي جمعت فريقهما (0-0) السبت.



وكتب كانوتيه على حسابه بشبكة التدوين المصغر (تويتر): "لقد تحدثت مع سيسك تليفونيا واتضحت الأمور ونحن بالغين ومدركين لخطأنا أمس. لقد انتهى الأمر".



من ناحيته كتب فابريجاس على حسابه: "لقد انتهيت للتو من الحديث هاتفيا مع كانوتيه أمس واعتذرنا عما حدث منا. الآن نود أن يتحدث الجميع عن كرة القدم فقط".



وكان كانوتيه قد كتب في وقت سابق من اليوم على (تويتر): "أشعر بأسف لما بدر مني أمس ولكن فابريجاس استفزني وسبني وأن تعلمون ذلك".



وذكرت وسائل الإعلام أن فابريجاس وجه سبابا عنصريا لكانوتيه وهو ما نفاه لاعب البرسا.



ونفي اللاعب الإسباني هذا الأمر تماما، وقال أنه لم يوجه اي الفاظ عنصرية لكانوتيه أو لأي لاعب آخر في إشبيلية، قائلا "عاصرت اشخاص من مختلف انحاء العالم طوال حياتي ينتمون لجميع الاديان والمذاهب..لذا فإنني احترم الجميع ولا يمكنني إهانة اي شخص لاختلاف الدين أو العرق".



واضاف "لدي زميل يحمل الجنسية المالية ايضا في الفريق (سيدو كيتا) كما ان رفيقتي العاطفية لبنانية الجنسية، وأضع وشما على جسدي مكتوب باللغة العربية".



وكانت بداية الأمر عقب احتساب ضربة جزاء في الدقائق الأخيرة لصالح البرسا انبرى لها الارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي، إلا أن كانوتيه حاول تشتيت انتباهه بالسير أمام الكرة مما أسفر عن حصوله على بطاقة صفراء.



وعقب تلقي كانوتيه الإنذار ابتعد عن منطقة الجزاء، إلا أن سيسك وجه له عبارة ما، وعلى أثرها عاد إليه اللاعب المالي وجذبه من عنقه مما تسبب في نشوب المشاجرة التي انتهت بطرد لاعب إشبيلية وحصول فابريجاس على بطاقة صفراء.



وذكرت صحيفة (ماركا) في نسختها الالكترونية اليوم أن فابريجاس وجه لكانوتيه سبابا دينيا حيث وصفه ب"المسلم الحقير"، وقالت إن مصدرها بعض لاعبي فريق إشبيلية، ولكنها لم تذكر أسمائهم. 



*

----------


## مناوي

*الجونة المصري يغرم مدافعه خمسة الف جنيه بسبب مشاجرة ‘‘ متعب ‘‘

عماد متعب نجم هجوم الأهلي 


قرر الجهازالفني لفريق الكرة بنادي الجونة المصري بقيادة أنور سلامة تغريم مدافع الفريق شوقي السعيد مالياً خمسة آلاف جنيه بعد المشاجرة التي نشبت بينه وبين عماد متعب نجم هجوم الأهلي خلال لقاء الفريقين أمس بالأسبوع الثالث للدوري المصري الممتاز وانتهي بتعادل الفريقين بهدف لكل فريق.
ووجه السعيد بعض الاستفزازات إلي متعب خلال اللقاء وهو ما أثار حفيظة المهاجم الدولي صاحب ال27 عاماً وتشاجر معه عقب نهاية لقاء الفريقين، إلا أن أنور سلامة المدير الفني للجونة قرر تغريم لاعبه بعد أن اشتكي إليه متعب من استفزازات السعيد.
من جانبه ، أعلن عماد متعب في تصريحات تليفزيونية أن المشكلة بالنسبة له انتهت وموقف الجهاز الفني للجونة أثلج صدره متمنياً إلتزام اللاعبين وعدم الخروج عن النص والتركيز داخل المستطيل الأخضر دون الإفصاح عن الاستفزازات التي وجهها له السعيد.



*

----------


## مناوي

*المنتخب السوري الشاب غداً في الامارات .. التصفيات الاسيوية 
 
أكد حسام السيد مدرب منتخب الشباب السوري لكرة القدم، بأن بعثة المنتخب ستتوجه غداً إلى الفجيرة الإماراتية لخوض منافسات المجموعة الرابعة للتصفيات الآسيوية خلال الفترة من 27 أكتوبر وحتى 4 من نوفمبر القادم بمشاركة منتخبات اليمن - الإمارات - سوريا - لبنان - فلسطين.

وأضاف حسام ل"كووورة" أن المنتخب جاهز لخوض التصفيات بعد فترة استعداد جيدة تخللتها مباريات ودية ميزت مراحل التحضير وحققت أهداف الجهاز الفني في تكوين شخصية للمنتخب وتعزيز حالة الانسجام بين لاعبيه". وأضاف حسام " تمكنا من تحقيق هذه الأولويات وأصبح المنتخب اليوم في جاهزية تامة لخوض التصفيات والتي ستكون مبارياتها مثيرة وقوية ، فمن يعتقد بأن منتخبات لبنان واليمن وكذلك فلسطين سهلة العبور فهو مخطئ تماماً وعلينا أن نحترم منافسينا حتى نحقق الفوز، وأعد الجمهور السوري بأن يكون منافساً قوياً على إحدى بطاقتي التأهل للنهائيات".



*

----------


## مناوي

*فشل البرازيل كرويا يلقي بظلاله علي ذهبيتها بدورة الالعاب الامريكية 

من مباراة البرازيل و كوستاريكا 


شكلت هزيمة منتخب الشباب البرازيلي امام كوستاريكا 3-1 والتي ادت لخروج الفريق من دور المجموعات لمنافسات كرة القدم بدورة الالعاب الامريكية نقطة سوداء في يوم حافل بالميداليات الذهبية للبرازيل على صعيد الدورة.

وتراوحت نجاحات البرازيل ما بين الفوز بذهبية ماراثون السيدات وكرة اليد في وادي الحجارة الى منافسات الثلاثي للرجال ومنافسات اليخوت على ساحل المحيط الهادي.

وفازت ادريانا دا سيلفا بسباق الماراثون الذي اقيم في شوارع مدينة وادي الحجارة مسجلة رقما قياسيا على صعيد دورة الالعاب الامريكية بلغ ساعتين و36 دقيقة و37 ثانية وفاز فريق كرة اليد للسيدات على الجارة الارجنتين 33-15 في مباراة تحديد الفائز بالميدالية الذهبية ليتأهل الفريق لدورة الالعاب الاولمبية 2012.

وفي منتجع بويرتو فالارتا المطل على المحيط الهادي والذي يبعد 330 كيلومترا شرقي مدينة وادي الحجارة التي تمثل محور منافسات الدورة فاز رينالدو كولوتشي بذهبية مسابقة الثلاثي للرجال فيما نال فريق الشراع ثلاث ميداليات ذهبية.

واكتسح الثنائي المكون من باتريشيا فريتاس وريكاردو سانتوس بطل العالم 2007 والذي يطلق عليه البرازيليون لقب "الطفل" كافة المنافسين في منافسات الشراع بما في ذلك الارجنتيني المخضرم ماريانو رويتيمان على صعيد منافسات الرجال بينما فاز ماتيوس ديلاج بذهبية فئة "صنفيش" غير المصنفة اولمبيا.

وفازت البرازيل على الارجنتين 10-8 في الدور التمهيدي لمنافسات الرجال لكرة الماء الا ان ما شاب انجازات بعثة البرازيل امس الاحد هو فريق تحت 21 عاما لكرة القدم الذي خرج مبكرا عقب تعادلين وهزيمة.

ومع ذلك فان هذا ليس الفريق القوي الذي تخطط البرازيل للمشاركة به في دورة الالعاب الاولمبية بلندن العام المقبل في محاولة للفوز بالميدالية الذهبية وهو اللقب الدولي الكبير الوحيد الذي لم تضمه البرازيل الى خزائنها.

وتوقفت حصيلة ميداليات البرازيل عند 26 ذهبية و68 ميدالية بشكل عام لتحتل المركز الثاني خلف الولايات المتحدة في الترتيب العام بعد ان حققت الاخيرة 57 ذهبية و156 ميدالية في المجمل.

وقال ماتيوس بطل العالم في فئة "صنفيش" لرويترز انه استمتع بانتصار مثير في السباق الحادي عشر والاخير في تلك الفئة بعد ان فاز بالميدالية الذهبية يوم السبت الماضي.

وقال المتسابق البالغ من العمر 23 عاما والقادم من منتجع فلوريانوبوليس بجنوب البرازيل والذي بدأ رياضة الشراع وهو في سن السابعة "كان أمرا مختلفا وسباقا ممتعا."

وسيغيب ماتيوس عن بطولة العالم للشراع والتي ستقام في استراليا في ديسمبر كانون الاول المقبل وهي المنافسات المؤهلة لدورة الالعاب الاولمبية بلندن ليبدأ تحوله الى فئة الليزر والتي يخطط للمشاركة فيها في دورة الالعاب الاولمبية 2016 بريو دي جانيرو.

واضاف "خطوتي المقبلة هي التركيز على دورة الالعاب الاولمبية 2016. لست المتسابق المناسب لخوض منافسات فئة الليرز لذا فسوف اقوم بتدريبات في صالة الالعاب الرياضية لتهيئة جسدي والتركيز على المشاركة في فئة الليزر في الاولمبياد التي ستقام ببلادي عام 2016."

وتابع "دورة لندن باتت قريبة والفارق الزمني ضئيل للغاية من اجل تهيئة بنياني بشكل مناسب للمشاركة. ساشارك من اجل نيل ميدالية في دورة 2016."


*

----------


## musab aljak

*ديل قاعد تنكتهم من وين

*

----------


## مناوي

*اودينيزي في الصدارة ويوفنتوس يتعثر مع استفاقة ميلان في الدوري الايطالي 

أودينيزي يمضي بخطوات واثقة 


يفتتح يوفنتوس منافسات جولة منتصف الأسبوع من مسابقة الدوري الإيطالي لكرة القدم غدا الثلاثاء عندما يستضيف فريق فيورنتينا بعد العرض القاتم الذي قدمه الفريق التوريني بالمسابقة المحلية أمس الأول السبت وأسفر عن هبوطه من صدارة ترتيب المسابقة إلى المركز الثالث.

وتعادل يوفنتوس 2/2 مع جنوة في رابع تعادل له خلال مبارياته السبع الأخيرة ليسمح لنادي العاصمة لاتسيو بالتقدم عليه في المركز الثاني بالدوري الإيطالي في الوقت الذي حافظ فيه أودينيزي على صدارته لترتيب البطولة برصيد 15 نقطة من سبع مباريات.

وبعد فوزه الكبير 2/ صفر على حامل اللقب آيه سي ميلان في مطلع تشرين الأول/أكتوبر الجاري ، فقد يوفنتوس الكثير من حماسه الذي قاده إلى اعتلاء قمة الدوري الإيطالي مناصفة مع أودينيزي قبل يوم السبت.

وقال أنطونيو كونتي مدرب يوفنتوس وهو ينظر إلى تعادلات الفريق السابقة أمام فرق بولونيا وكاتانيا وكييفو المتواضعة: "الجيد في الأمر أننا لم نتعرض لهزائم حتى الآن (مثل أودينيزي)".

وأضاف: "كنت أفضل لو أننا خسرنا مباراتين وفزنا في مباراتين بدلا من التعادل في أربع مباريات. علينا أن نتذكر أن الطريق مازال طويلا أمامنا وأننا بدأنا للتو. يجب أن نظل واقعيين ، وأن نطور كثيرا من أنفسنا عن طريق العمل".

وعين كونتي مدربا ليوفنتوس هذا العام لإنعاش فريقه السابق من جديد بعد موسمين سيئين ، ولكنه واجه عدة صعوبات للوصول إلى أفضل ما يمكن الوصول إليه مع مجموعة من اللاعبين شهدت انضمام تسعة وجوه جديدة إليها.

ولكنه مؤخرا بدأ يشهد ارتباك مدافعه الأساسي جورجيو كييلليني في خط الدفاع مع غياب حارس المرمى العملاق جانلويجي بوفون عن صفوف يوفنتوس بسبب الإصابة. أما الصربي ميلوس كراسيتش فيبدو أنه نسي انطلاقاته المدمرة على الجانب الأيمن من الملعب.

ولا يعاني أودينيزي من جانبه من أي مشاكل مشابهة قبل اختباره الصعب أمام مضيفه نابولي بعد غد الأربعاء في الوقت الذي يلتقي فيه لاتسيو مع كاتانيا وميلان مع بارما.

ويبدو أن ميلان نجح أخيرا في تجاوز بدايته الهزيلة للموسم التي شهدت جمعه نقطتين فقط من مبارياته الثلاث الأولى ، حيث قدم حامل اللقب مباراة مذهلة أمس الأحد عندما نجح في تعويض تخلفه بثلاثة أهداف ليفوز 4/3 على ليتشي.

وبعد الشوط الأول المخزي من جانب ميلان ، تألق الغاني كيفين-برنس بواتينج ليحرز ثلاثة أهداف للفريق خلال 17 دقيقة فقط قبل أن يضيف ماريو يبيس الهدف الرابع ويقود ميلان للفوز.

وأصبح ميلان على مقربة أربع نقاط من قمة الدوري الإيطالي بعد فوز أمس الاول الذي جعل مدرب ليتشي إيزيبيو دي فرانشيسكو يقول: "من الصعب التعليق على مباراة كهذه".

وبدأت علامات التحسن تظهر على نتائج إنتر ميلان ، الذي يفصله ثماني نقاط عن الصدارة ، بتغلبه على كييفو 1/ صفر  مؤخرا ولكنه تنتظره مهمة أكثر صعوبة عندما يحل ضيفا على أتالانتا الصاعد بعد غد الأربعاء.

وفي باقي مباريات الأسبوع بالدوري الإيطالي يلتقي جنوة مع روما وتشيزينا مع كالياري وكييفو مع بولونيا ونوفارا مع سيينا يوم الأربعاء ، بينما تختتم منافسات الأسبوع بلقاء باليرمو مع ليتشي يوم الخميس المقبل.


*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

ديل قاعد تنكتهم من وين




ربك ما كريييييييم 

سر المهنة ؟؟؟ 

أسأل ياسر علي !!!

انقل للصفحة مسموح ليك من غير اي شخشخة 

بوريك بعد اخلص ..
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*اتحاد الكرة المصري يبحث عن مخرج لأزمة المؤتمرات الصحفية مع الوكالات الاعلانية  

 
يعقد مسئولو الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم اجتماعاً طارئاً مساء اليوم الاثنين مع مندوبي الوكالات الإعلانية من أجل وضع حل نهائي لأزمة الرعاة للمؤتمرات الصحفية التي نشبت مؤخراً بين بعض أندية الدوري المصري الممتاز واتحاد الكرة .

ويرأس كرم كردي عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد اجتماع الليلة ومعه عزمي مجاهد مدير الإعلام والقائم بأعمال المدير التنفيذي للاتحاد، مع مسئولي وكالة "برومو آد" الفائزة بحقوق تسويق أنشطة الاتحاد، ووكالة الأهرام للإعلان الراعي السابق لأنشطة اتحاد الكرة والقائمة برعاية عدد من أندية الدوري الممتاز.

وكان اتحاد الكرة قد ألغي المؤتمرات الصحفية عقب مباريات الأسبوع الثالث لبطولة الدوري الممتاز لحين الفصل في أزمة الرعاة.



*

----------


## مناوي

*منتخب الشباب الفلسطيني يصل الفجيرة لخوض التصفيات الاسيوية 

 

وصلت بعثة المنتخب الفلسطيني للشباب إلى دولة الامارات مساء أمس ، عبر مطار ابو ظبي الدولي ، لتتوجه بعدها الى مقر اقامتها في فندق ارجان روتانا في إمارة الفجيرة ، وذلك للمشاركة في تصفيات اسيا للشباب 2012 التي تقام من 27 أكتوبر الجاري وحتى الرابع من نوفمبر المقبل ضمن المجموعة الأسيوية الرابعة الى جانب الامارات ولبنان وسوريا واليمن .

وكان في استقبال البعثة في مطار ابو ظبي أعضاء من الاتحاد الاماراتي لكرة القدم ومن اللجنة المنظمة للبطولة حيث عملوا على تسهيل إجراءات دخول البعثة إلى الامارات والتي كان في استقبالها في فندق ارجان روتانا ، محمد بن خدوم المراشدة عضو اللجنة المنظمة للبطولة ، الذي رحب بالبعثة في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة متمنيا لها طيب الاقامة ، وتقديم المستوى اللائق بالرياضة الفلسطينية .

وقال محمد الصياد رئيس بعثة المنتخب ، أنه من المقرر أن يجري الفريق تمرينه الاول في تمام الساعة السادسة والنصف مساء في نادي الخليج ، حسب الجدول المقرر من اللجنة المنظمة .




*

----------


## مناوي

*كفيتوفا تتقدم لأفضل مركز لها بالتصنيف العالمي لمحترفات التنس 


التشيكية بيترا تطمح لصدارة التصنيف العالمي 


تقدمت اللاعبة التشيكية بترا كفيتوفا إلى أفضل مركز لها بالتصنيف العالمي للاعبات التنس المحترفات طوال مشوارها الرياضي بحلولها في المركز الثالث بالتصنيف الصادر اليوم الاثنين.

من ناحية أخرى ، واصلت الدنماركية كارولين فوزنياكي تصدرها للتصنيف العالمي برصيد 7395 نقطة وتلتها الروسية ماريا شارابوفا في المركز الثاني برصيد 6370 نقطة.

وجاءت بقية المراكز العشرة الأولى بتصنيف الرابطة العالمية للاعبات التنس المحترفات الذي صدر اليوم الاثنين الموافق 24 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر كالتالي:

التشيكية كفيتوفا في المركز الثالث برصيد 5970 نقطة والبيلاروسية فيكتوريا أزارينكا بالمركز الرابع برصيد 5750 نقطة والصينية لي نا في المركز الخامس برصيد 5351 نقطة والروسية فيرا زفوناريفا في المركز السادس برصيد 5190 نقطة والأسترالية سامانثا ستوسر بالمركز السابع برصيد 5115 نقطة والبولندية أجنييسكا رادفانسكا بالمركز الثامن برصيد 4940 نقطة والفرنسية ماريون بارتولي بالمركز التاسع برصيد 4610 نقطة والألمانية أندريا بتكوفيتش في المركز العاشر برصيد 4580 نقطة.




*

----------


## مناوي

*بنفيكا يرغب في ضم المهاجم الارجنتيني الواعد ديبالا  

 
كشفت تقارير إخبارية اليوم ان فريق بنفيكا البرتغالي يرغب في التعاقد مع المهاجم الأرجنتيني الشاب باولو ديبالا (17 عاما) الذي يلعب في دوري الدرجة الثانية الأرجنتيني.

وأفادت صحيفة (أبولا) المحلية ان بنفيكا حدد دفع 1.5 مليون يورو كدفعة أولى لضم اللاعب الواعد، والذي يلعب في صفوف فريق انستيتوتو كوردوبا، ويعد أفضل لاعبي دوري القسم الثاني بإحرازه سبعة أهداف في 11 مباراة.

وحال انضمام ديبالا لبنفيكا فإنه سيجد هناك العديد من مواطنيه، مثل إيزيكييل جاراي وخابيير سافيولا ونجم الفريق بابلو أيمار.

ويضم الفريق اللشبوني العديد من النجوم الواعدة في خط الهجوم، امثال الاسباني رودريجو، او البرتغالي نيلسون أوليفييرا. 



*

----------


## مناوي

*تشيفاس يحلق في صدارة الدوري المكسيكي 


من مباريات تشيفاس


حقق تشيفاس جوادالاخارا فوزا ثمينا مساء الاحد على ضيفه كلوب أمريكا 3-1 في كلاسيكو الدوري المكسيكي لكرة القدم الذي أقيم في ختام الجولة الرابعة عشرة من مرحلة الذهاب (أبرتورا 2001) ليصعد إلى قمة البطولة، كما فاز تولوكا على ضيفه بويبلا 4-3 ليصعد إلى منتصف الجدول.

وأحرز تشيفاس فوزه السابع في البطولة على منافسه العنيد كلوب أمريكا الذي يواصل نتائجه المتدهورة.

تقدم جاياردو للضيوف بهدف (ق5)، قبل ان يتعادل بينيتيز لكلوب أمريكا (ق13)، لكن تشيفاس كان حاسما في الشوط الأول بإحرازه هدفين آخرين من خلال فابيان دي لا مورا وتوريس.

وأضاف تشيفاس لجعبته ثلاث نقاط جديدة ليتصدر المسابقة برصيد 25 نقطة، وبفارق نقطتين عن كل من سانتوس لاجونا وجاجوارز.

فيما تجمد رصيد كلوب أمريكا عند 14 نقطة ليحتل المركز السادس عشر، بعدما نال الهزيمة السادسة في البطولة.

وأحرز تولوكا فوزا صعبا على ضيفه بويبلا 4-3 ، وتألق المهاجم الأوروجوائي أيفان ألونسو في اللقاء وأحرز ثلاثية لأصحاب الأرض ليتصدر قائمة هدافي البطولة بعشرة أهداف.

ورفع تولوكا رصيده إلى 19 نقطة في المركز التاسع ليخرج من منطقة القاع، فيما تجمد رصيد بويبلا عند 16 نقطة في المركز الخامس عشر.

وانتهت السبت مباراتا أطلس مع موريليا وأتلانتي مع تيخوانا بالتعادل 1-1 ، ومباراتا باتشوكا مع بوماس أونام وتيجريس مع مونتيري بالتعادل السلبي، ومني سانتوس لاجونا بخسارة كبيرة على ملعب تيكوس 5-2 ، بينما فاز جاجوارز على سان لويس 3-1.

ويتساوى سانتوس لاجونا مع جاجوارز في رصيد 23 نقطة، إلا أن الأول يتقدم بفارق الأهداف وتبقى له مباراة مؤجلة. 


*

----------


## مناوي

*ليفانتي ،،العجوز ،، يعيش عصره الزهبي بإنفراده بقمة الليجا 

 
يعيش فريق ليفانتي الإسباني عصره الذهبي، بعدما انفرد بشكل مطلق بقمة الليجا متفوقا على العملاقين والغريمين ريال مدريد، الذي يضم أغلى لاعبي العالم، وبرشلونة حامل اللقب خلال المواسم الثلاثة الماضية.

ولم يعد استمرار ليفانتي في صدارة الليجا أمرا بمحض الصدفة، بعدما واصل عروضه القوية للأسبوع الثامن.

وبعد سقوط برشلونة في فخ التعادل السلبي أمام ضيفه العنيد إشبيلية في لقاء شهد تألق غير عادي من حارس مرمى الفريق الأندلسي، خافي فاراس، الذي تصدى في الدقيقة الاخيرة من اللقاء لركلة جزاء سددها النجم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي، تراجع الفريق الكتالوني للمركز الثالث في ترتيب الدوري الإسباني برصيد 18 نقطة.

فيما صعد ريال مدريد بفوزه الكبير خارج الديار أمام مالاجا برباعية نظيفة شهدت هاتريك للنجم البرتغالي، كريستيانو رونالدو، للمركز الثاني، الذي اعتاد عليه طوال الأعوام الماضية، برصيد 19 نقطة.

لكن ليفانتي "العجوز" وبعد معرفته بنتائج الغريمين السبت الماضي، عاد امس ليؤكد أحقيته بالصدارة بعدما أحرز فوزه السادس على التوالي أمام مضيفه فياريال بثلاثية نظيفة ليتزعم الصدارة برصيد 20 نقطة.

وبمتوسط أعمار (32 عاما) أكد لاعبو ليفانتي أنهم حقا يعيشون عصرهم الذهبي في الليجا، التي لم يعتاد هذا الفريق المتواضع الظهور فيها كثيرا، حيث ظهر للمرة الاولى عام 1963 لكنه هبط لدوري الدرجة الثانية في آخر الموسم وعاد للظهور من جديد في عام 2004 ثم عاود السقوط وصعد من جديد في 2006 ثم هبط بعدها بموسم ليعود من جديد الموسم الماضي.

ويتفوق حارس الفريق، الأوروجوائي جوستافو مونوا (33 عاما)، على جميع نظراءه في البطولة بما فيهم إيكر كاسياس حارس ريال مدريد وفيكتور فالديس حارس برشلونة، حيث دخل مرماه 3 أهداف فقط، مقابل 4 في برشلونة و6 في الريال.

ويكفي انه لم تهتز شباك مونوا خلال اللقاءات الثلاثة الأخيرة، أمام ريال بيتيس (1-0) ومالاجا (3-0). 

كما يجدر القول ان ليفانتي يعد احد ثلاثة فرق فقط في البطولة التي لم تهزم حتى الآن، مع برشلونة وإشبيلية، كما أن الهزيمة الوحيدة التي تعرض لها الفريق الملكي هذا الموسم كانت على يد هذا الفريق المعروف ب"شبيه البلوجرانا".

وقد صرح مدرب الفريق، خوان اجناسيو مارتينيز، والذي يدرب في الليجا للمرة الاولى في تاريخه، "ما يحققه حقا هذا الفريق يعد أمرا مستحيلا. إنه أكثر من مفاجأة".

وأكد مارتينيز من جديد أنه، ورغم تصدر فريقه لليجا، إلا ان هدفه لا يزال عدم الهبوط لدوري القسم الثاني حيث قال "لا اعتقد اننا كنا نستحق هذا الفوز الكبير أمام فياريال. لكنني أؤكد أننا لازلنا نبحث عن البقاء في الأضواء".

وقد أعرب رئيس النادي، كيكو كاتالان، عن فخره الشديد لتصدر الفريق لبطولة الدوري، وقال "نريد الاستمرار على هذا النهج، لقد طورنا كرة القدم وأفضل شيء في اللاعبين انهم يواصلون اللعب بنفس الالتزام والتواضع".

وأعترف كاتالان "المنطقي ان هذا الوضع لن يستمر طويلا، لكن على الجميع ان يستمتعوا به الآن، وخاصة اللاعبين".

وأبرز "هدف البقاء في الليجا أصبح قريبا للغاية، علينا تذكر ان كرة القدم لديها أيضا أوقاتها السيئة".

ويعد ليفانتي هو الفريق الأقل استثمارا في سوق الانتقالات الصيفية الماضية استعدادا للموسم الحالي، حيث أنفق نحو 400 ألف يورو فقط، ولتصبح مفاجأته بتصدر الدوري "فضيحة" من وجهة نظر صحيفة (ماركا) في عددها الصادر اليوم، في ظل وجود الأندية العملاقة بالليجا.

كما أشارت صحيفة (أس) الرياضية أيضا ان ليفانتي يحقق إنجازا "تاريخيا" لكونه صاحب المركز الأول حتى الآن للمرة الاولى منذ 102 عاما، تاريخ النادي. 


*

----------


## مناوي

*مؤتمر صحفي غداً للزمالك ... للكشف عن احتفاليته المئوية 

 

قررت الشركة الراعية للاحتفالية بمئوية نادي الزمالك المصري، تنظيم مؤتمراً صحفياً غدا الثلاثاء في أحد الفنادي الكبري بالقاهرة للإعلان عن البرنامج الخاص بالاحتفالية ..وأيضا كشف كافه التفاصيل الخاصة المتعلقة بمباراة الفريق الودية مع نادي أتليتكو دي مدريد الاسباني والمقرر لها يوم 10 نوفمبر المقبل بإستاد القاهرة الدولي.. ويحضر المؤتمر أعضاء مجلس الإدارة برئاسة المستشار جلال إبراهيم وأيضا رئيس نادي أتليتكو دي مدريد والوفد المرافق له.



*

----------


## مناوي

*كمين عسكري للزمالك في ختام الجولة الثالثة من الدوري المصري 

 
تُختتم اليوم (الاثنين) مباريات الجولة الثالثة من منافسات الموسم رقم 55 للدوري الممتاز المصري لكرة القدم بأربع مواجهات.
البداية ستكون بثلاث مواجهات تبدأ جميعها في الخامسة مساء بتوقيت القاهرة, حيث يلتقي الصاعدان غزل المحلة و تليفونات بني سويف و يحل الداخلية رفيقهما في الصعود ضيفاً علي انبي فيما يستضيف الإسماعيلي فريق الإتحاد , و يُختتم هذا اليوم في السابعة و النصف بلقاء يجمع طلائع الجيش مع الزمالك علي ملعب الكلية الحربية.
الجيش × الزمالك

ونبدأ بأهم مباريات هذه الجولة الذي يشهده ملعب الكلية الحربية بين طلائع الجيش صاحب المركز السابع بأربع نقاط مع الزمالك العاشر الذي جمع ثلاث نقاط من اللقاء الوحيد الذي خاضه ضد المحلة .
اللقاء الذي يحمل الرقم 15 في تاريخ لقاءات الفريقين يدخله كلاهما وعينه علي الفوز و النقاط الثلاث, أبناء فاروق جعفر من أجل تأكيد جدارتهم و نديتهم للكبار و رجال رفيقه الأسبق في القلعة البيضاء حسن شحاتة من أجل تحقيق فوزهم الثاني علي التوالي لتوجيه إنذار للجميع مفاده أنهم عازمون علي المنافسة الجدية علي اللقب الذي غاب عن خزائنهم في المواسم السبع الأخيرة.
تاريخياً ورغم الفارق الكبير في تاريخ الفريقين هناك تقارب كبير وندية واضحة في مواجهاتهما المباشرة منذ صعود الفريق العسكري لدوري الكبار موسم 2004/2005 حيث فاز أصحاب الزى الأبيض في ست مواجهات مقابل 4 لزملاء الهداف الغاني بابا أركو, فيما كان التعادل حاضراً بين الفريقين في 4 مواجهات أيضاً كان أخرها في لقائي الموسم الماضي عندما تعادلوا بهدفين لمثلهما في الجولة العاشرة وسلبياً في لقاء الجولة رقم 25 .
علي صعيد الأهداف زار نجوم الزمالك شباك العسكريين في 22 مناسبة مقابل 15 هدفاً رد بها طلائع الجيش كان أخرها لحسام عبد العال وصلاح أمين في لقاء الدور الأول للموسم الماضي.

الإسماعيلي × الإتحاد
ثاني أهم المباريات يشهده إستاد الإسماعيلية في واحدة من أهم و أقوي المواجهات الجماهيرية بين الإسماعيلي صاحب المركز الثاني عشر برصيد 3 نقاط و ضيفه الإتحاد الذي يحتل المركز الخامس برصيد 4 نقاط.
"الدراويش" الذين خسروا لقاء الجولة الماضية (1- 4) أمام الجونة أمامهم فرصة ذهبية لمصالحة جماهيرهم الغاضبة و تحقيق فوز يستعيدون به ثقتهم المفقودة و يثبتون أنهم أحد القوي التقليدية الكبرى في البطولة التي سبق لهم إحرازها في ثلاث مناسبات أخرها موسم 2001/2002 مع المدرب الوطني محسن صالح و بدون أي خسارة.
أما "زعيم الثغر" الذي بدأ الموسم بشكل مثالي مع مديره الفني الأسباني ماكيدا و حقق 4 نقاط من تعادل مع الداخلية (1- 1) و فوز كبير علي انبي (3- 0) و فستكون عودته الفريق لعروس المتوسط بنتيجة إيجابية اليوم بمثابة تأكيد علي قدرة الفريق علي الصمود بين الكبار بعد أن أنقذ قرار إتحاد الكرة الفريق من السقوط في بحر الظلمات الموسم الماضي.
كان الإسماعيلي قد تفوق الموسم الماضي في الدورين ,حيث فاز في لقاء الجولة الثانية عشرة بثلاثية مقابل هدف خارج قواعده ثم عاد وتفوق في لقاء الجولة رقم 27 بهدفين دون رد علي ملعب لقاء اليوم.
غزل المحلة × تليفونات بني سويف
وعلي إستاد المنصورة يأمل فريق غزل المحلة في تدارك بدايته السيئة التي أطاحت بمديره الفني صلاح الناهي عندما يواجه تليفونات بني سويف الذي خسر هو الآخر مباراتيه أمام المقاصة ووادي دجلة.
اللقاء سيكون فرصة للفريقين اللذين يحتلان المركزين الأخيرين في جدول الترتيب للخروج من نفق النتائج السيئة وتحقيق استفاقة تساعدهما علي الصمود في دوري الكبار.
"زعيم الفلاحين" الذي أحرز لقب البطولة عام 1972/1973 يعاني من مشاكل جمة منذ خسارته أمام المصري بملعبه في الجولة الأولي وهو ما أنعكس علي أداءه في لقاءه الثاني بمدينة الإسماعيلية مع الزمالك الذي خسر خلاله (1 - 6) و ربما تساعد هذه الظروف مع لعب زملاء الهداف رضا متولي بدون مدير فني, تساعد رجال المدرب حمزة الجمل في تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية يعوضون بها بدايتهم غير المبشرة في أول مواسمهم بالدوري الممتاز.
انبي × الداخلية 
بعد أن خسر بثلاثية نظيفة في الجولة السابقة أمام الإتحاد في الإسكندرية وتجمد رصيده عند نقطة وحيدة في المركز السابع عشر في جدول الترتيب, يسعي فريق انبي بطل كأس مصر لاستعادة نغمة التألق عندما يواجه فريق الداخلية الصاعد علي ملعب بتروسبورت.
فريق الداخلية الذي تعادل في الجولة الأولي مع الإتحاد بهدف لمثله و حصل علي أول نقطة في تاريخه بالمسابقة العريقة و احتل المركز الخامس عشر, يُدرك لاعبوه و جهازه الفني بقيادة علاء عبدالعال صعوبة مهمتهم أمام البطل (الجريح) الذي لن يجد أفضل من هذه الفرصة ليثبت مع مدربه مختار مختار أن ما حدث في لقائي الجونة و الإتحاد ما هو إلا كبوة جواد سرعان ما يستفيق منها ويواصل مسيرته كأحد الأرقام الصعبة في المسابقة منذ أن بلغها لأول مرة موسم 2002/2003. 
ومما يذكر أن الجولة الثالثة كانت قد افتتحت أمس (الأحد) بخمس مواجهات انتهت ثلاث منها بالتعادل (1- 1) بين سموحة و المقاولون , الإنتاج الحربي و المصري , الأهلي و الجونة, بينما حقق حرس الحدود فوزاً ثمينا خارج الديار علي وادي دجلة بهدفين لهدف و علي نفس النهج سار فريق بتروجيت الذي عاد هو الأخر بالانتصار الأغلى من مدينة الفيوم علي حساب مصر المقاصة بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين منهياً مسيرة ناجحة بلا خسارة لأبناء طارق يحيي دانت علي مدار ثمانية عشر لقاء في الموسمين الماضي و الحالي



*

----------


## مناوي

*رونالدو وميسي في صدارة قائمة هدافي الدوري الاسباني 

 
تقاسم الارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي مهاجم برشلونة والبرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو جناح ريال مدريد صدارة قائمة هدافي دوري الدرجة الأولى الاسباني لكرة القدم برصيد عشرة اهداف لكل منهما بعد نهاية الجولة الثامنة من المسابقة أمس الاحد.

ويأتي الارجنتيني جونزالو هيجوين مهاجم ريال مدريد في المركز الثاني وله تسعة اهداف.

ويحتل الكولومبي رادامل فالكاو مهاجم اتليتيكو مدريد المركز الثالث برصيد ستة اهداف بالتساوي مع روبرتو سولدادو لاعب بلنسية.

وينفرد ليفانتي بالصدارة وله 20 نقطة متقدما بنقطة واحدة على ريال مدريد صاحب المركز الثاني فيما يأتي برشلونة حامل اللقب في المركز الثالث برصيد 18 نقطة.




*

----------


## مناوي

*مانشيني :  يونايتد لايزال افضل من سيتي 
 
قال روبرتو مانشيني مدرب مانشستر سيتي ان غريمه مانشستر يونايتد لا يزال أفضل من جاره في المدينة الانجليزية وذلك رغم فوز سيتي الساحق على حامل اللقب 6- 1 يوم الاحد ليشدد قبضته على صدارة الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم بفارق خمس نقاط عن أقرب مطارديه.

ويبدو ان المدرب الايطالي لن يقتنع بأي أمر خلاف ذلك حتى يفوز سيتي بأول القابه في الدوري الممتاز منذ عام 1968 رغم عرضه الكبير يوم الاحد وفوزه على جاره المدجج بالنجوم وهو ما جعل اليكس فيرجسون مدرب يونايتد يتحسر على "أسوأ هزيمة في مشواري على الاطلاق."

وقال مانشيني في مؤتمر صحفي عقب المباراة "هذه مباراة واحدة فقط. اعتقد ان يونايتد لا يزال يتفوق علينا.. يمكننا ان نغير هذا الوضع بالفوز باللقب في النهاية. ساعتها يمكن ان يتغير الوضع لكن في هذه اللحظة يونايتد أفضل منا."

وانزل رجال مانشيني أول هزيمة يتجرعها غريمه يونايتد على استاد اولد ترافورد منذ 18 شهرا. ولطالما فاخر يونايتد بعدد مرات الفوز المتتالي على أرضه كما فاز العام الماضي بالدوري للمرة 19 في تاريخه وهو رقم قياسي.

وتحقق الانتصار المفاجيء وهو الاكبر لسيتي على الاطلاق في معقل منافسه منذ الفوز 5-صفر عام 1955 بفضل ثنائيتين لكل من ماريو بالوتيلي والبديل ادين جيكو مقابل هدف لكل من سيرجيو اجويرو وديفيد سيلفا.

وسجل سيتي ثلاثة من أهدافه الستة في الدقائق الاربع الاخيرة من المباراة بل كان بوسعه اضافة المزيد.

ولعب يونايتد معظم فترات الشوط الثاني بعشرة لاعبين لطرد المدافع جوني ايفانز لمحاولته عرقلة بالوتيلي في هجمة مرتدة. وفشل يونايتد في منع سيتي من أن يصبح أول فريق يتغلب عليه في ملعبه منذ ابريل نيسان 2010.

ورفع سيتي رصيده الى 25 نقطة من تسع مباريات بفارق خمس نقاط عن يونايتد صاحب المركز الثاني الذي سجل هدفه الوحيد عن طريق دارين فليتشر قبل تسع دقائق من النهاية.

وسجل سيتي 33 هدفا حتى الان في تسع مباريات بالدوري حيث بدأ يجني ثمار اسلوب اللعب الهجومي الذي بدأ به حملته.

وثلاثة من مهاجمي سيتي وهم اجويرو وجيكو وبالوتيلي على لائحة أكبر خمسة هدافين في المسابقة ويدينون كلهم بالفضل الى اللاعب الموهوب سيلفا الذي يمتلك رؤية ومهارة في التوزيع تقف وراء كل فرص سيتي الخطيرة.

وأثنى مانشيني على اندفاع يونايتد نحو الهجوم رغم انه لعب بعشرة لاعبين في معظم الشوط الثاني.

لكن فيرجسون أبدى غضبه من تحرك لاعبيه نحو الهجوم والفريق يلعب ناقصا.

وقال لموقع يونايتد على الانترنت "في بعض الاحيان كان الظهيران يلعبان كجناحين وكنا نلعب بلاعبين اثنين فقط في مواجهة ثلاثة لاعبين من الفريق المنافس في الخط الخلفي."

وتابع "واصلنا الهجوم. امر جيد ان نعتمد على سجلات التاريخ لكن يحتاج المرء في بعض الاحيان الى التحلي بالواقعية. كنت اتوقع مع هذا العدد من اللاعبين اصحاب الخبرة في خط الدفاع ان ندرك ذلك ونراجع انفسنا عندما وصلت النتيجة الى 4-1."

لكن فيرجسون نظر الى النصف المملوء من الكوب وقال ان هذه الهزيمة الثقيلة التي جاءت في اعقاب شهر من اللعب المتثاقل بعد بداية قوية للموسم ستدفع الفريق الى تحسين ادائه.

وقال "هذا النوع من الهزائم سيكون لها تأثير على اللاعبين. كان هناك الكثير من مشاعر الاحراج في غرفة تغيير الملابس. اتمنى ان يكون ردهم على هذه الهزيمة قويا الاسبوع المقبل."

من جهته قال مانشيني انه من غير المرجح ان تنال هذه الهزيمة كثيرا من ثقة لاعبي يونايتد في انفسهم مؤكدا ان هذه المباراة مجرد انتصار وحيد بغض النظر عن عدد الاهداف المسجلة.

واضاف مانشيني الذي قاد سيتي لاحراز اول لقب كبير له في 35 عاما بالحصول على كأس الاتحاد الانجليزي الموسم الماضي "اعتقد ان الموسم الحالي سيكون طويلا جدا وهناك أربعة او خمسة فرق من وجهة نظري بمقدورها الفوز باللقب."




*

----------


## مناوي

*الكرة الصفراء : ازارينكا تقتنص لقب لوكسمبورج بسهولة 


البيلاروسية أزارينكا 


حصدت البيلاروسية فيكتوريا أزارينكا أمس لقب بطولة لوكسمبورج المقامة على الملاعب الصلبة، إثر فوزها على الرومانية مونيكا نيكوليسكو 6-2 و6-2 في المباراة النهائية.

ويعد اللقب هو الثامن لأزارينكا، والثالث هذا العام بعد فوزها بلقبي ميامي وماربيلا، كما خاضت اللاعبة البيلاروسية نهائي مدريد لكنها سقطت امام التشيكية بترا كفيتوفا.

وقضت أزارينكا، التي فازت بالنهائي في 74 دقيقة، على أحلام منافستها الرومانية التي كانت تحلم بالتتويج بأولى ألقابها في اطار بطولات الرابطة العالمية للاعبات التنس المحترفات.






*

----------

